#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 老鼠製 澤田犬吉(???

## 竜‧羅斯

看到版上有人COS鳳梨先生... 那我就來COS廢柴先生(遭毆

話說頭髮真的毀掉了ˊ∀ˋa...

雖然鳳梨大好 不過廢柴也可以燒~(炸

好吧...口胡完畢


寬900請注意ˊ∀ˋa




(耳朵以調整ˊ∀ˋa)




此為手拿老鼠製~~有夠累的ˊ∀ˋ

我真的不會畫背景阿.....(逃

歷經時間1:16→2:28



中途包含吃喝拉撒睡(逃

(迷:一般國1生都那麼晚睡嗎????囧??)

死氣之火真的是有夠難搞的.....

不過我長頭髮了耶~~(啥鬼??

口胡完畢       歸入正題




還是習慣用 PhotoImpact的特效...這次也用那個弄特效XD"

為了要有往下俯衝的感覺 所以用了塗抹-w-a

不過效果不怎麼好阿!!!(炸



因為要配合廢柴阿剛-w-

所以頭髮跟眼睛都改變了~

抱著必死的決心畫下去!!(逃

----------


## 可拉

我覺得那團火很讚阿!!

雖然耳朵根頭髮有點接不上

不過滑鼠這樣已經很厲害了XD

----------


## SkyKain

喔喔COS風大好~
連手套也畫出來了
滑鼠能動成這樣很不錯啊
就讓六道鳳梨月（啥鬼）和你的澤田犬吉來一場戰鬥吧（炸）

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

TO  可拉

恩...因為那是後來才加上去的(炸

原先忘記畫了...(汗

TO  SkyKain

鳳梨月大好ˊwˋa

抱著必死的決心吃掉鳳梨!!!(炸

----------


## 卡普貓

> TO  SkyKain
> 
> 鳳梨月大好ˊwˋa
> 
> 抱著必死的決心吃掉鳳梨!!!(炸


恕刪

話說這將是一場壯烈的戰鬥...[炸
死氣火焰很好看.還有眼神也不錯呢!
用老鼠畫的.厲害厲害!
好了!請問你們什麼時候開打! [爆米花預備~揍飛!

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

今日晚間11點並盛中學...(炸


被綠意環繞的並盛,不大不小剛剛好,跟往常一樣,那麼活潑.啊啊~

大家一起來歌頌吧

並盛國中...(轟

小的不厲害  卡普大小畫家才厲害呢...

----------

